# Swollen vent



## Jakegreenwood (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, I habe noticed my tegu has a swollen bent and wanted to know If anyone had a reasoning, he eats a lot everyday and drinks his water and passes good stools, he also has 110° basking and about 80°cool side, 60-80 percent humidity and is on cypress mulch, has uvb and a powersun, he comes out to play everyday. But he is also shedding so I'm not sure if it is swollen from shedding it what, any thoughts?






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

